

Attackers Gain Root Access to WordPress Servers - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/wordpresscom-hacked-attackers-gain-root-access-servers

======
getsat
Already on the homepage: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2443165>

